# Old Master Generator, starter question



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

I acquired a Master Generator, Type MM7, 700 watt gen, with Briggs 8FB 108522 engine. The gen has a large button and two wing nut terminals on the outlet box. I think these might be a starter button and 6 volt DC connections. Can anyone confirm that is what these are and briefly tell me how they work. When running I get 115 volt AC out the gen but nothing on the wing nut terminals. I am afraid to push the button when running without knowing what I am doing. Any help is appreciated or a link to a manual. Thanks.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that particular generator but I have seen some models that use the generator as a starter. These models also have battery posts and switch mounted near the output section.

If you can post up a pic maybe it'll help.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are the pics of what I am speaking. posts are labeled battery pos and neg. If the button is a starter, whats the porper way to use it?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It sure does look like a starter button. 

You'd connect your battery to the two posts. Then push the button and it will crank the engine over using the generator as a starter.

Here's an old print ad that looks like your generator, attached.


----------

